# Clone set up.



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey guys I was looking online at buying a clone set up. But I kinda like making shit for myself. Do you think this will work ok?
Basically the somewhat same set up I’ve seen around. Also going to black out the Tupperware.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2021)

Good idea. Roots don't like light. 
I've made several cloners and DWCs. Your cloner looks good.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

Best part is it cost 0 dollars. All with stuff I had around. Wife’s probably going to be pissed about the Tupperware but she will get over it!  maybe she won’t notice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2021)

Yep. I made cloners out of plastic shoe boxes just like that and painted them black. Used Neoprene Inserts.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

Clones are cheap and easy for me.  Clone dome,  2" rock wool cubes, t-5 light and heat mat.  May not be as fast as some methods but works for me.  Last run I got 15 out of 16 to root.   I can even get them to root by taking a cut and sticking it a solo cup in the window.  

Looks like a fancy set up for a do it yourself set up.  Will work fine.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

All done! I’m happy with it!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

Last video didn’t work.



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Clones are cheap and easy for me.  Clone dome,  2" rock wool cubes, t-5 light and heat mat.  May not be as fast as some methods but works for me.  Last run I got 15 out of 16 to root.   I can even get them to root by taking a cut and sticking it a solo cup in the window.
> 
> Looks like a fancy set up for a do it yourself set up.  Will work fine.


I only got 4 out of 9 my first try. Hoping this will be better.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

What happened to the ones that died.  If I leave them in the rooting solution to long they fall over and die in about 10 days.  Sides seem to cave in.  No longer that 5 seconds maybe a bit longer it the cut is starting to get woody. I have had problems with 30% dying in the past but I am pretty much dialed in now. I always take extras just in case.  Lots of my friends have benefited from my left overs.  You temp at the roots should be 78f and start the light back away at first and slowly move it closer.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

pute said:


> What happened to the ones that died.  If I leave them in the rooting solution to long they fall over and die in about 10 days.  Sides seem to cave in.  No longer that 5 seconds maybe a bit longer it the cut is starting to get woody. I have had problems with 30% dying in the past but I am pretty much dialed in now. I always take extras just in case.  Lots of my friends have benefited from my left overs.  You temp at the roots should be 78f and start the light back away at first and slowly move it closer.


One completely died. The other ones have been here for over 20 days and no roots but it was a first time try. Used rock wool and some old rooting hormone I got from someone. Also never used any sort of rooting solution or nutrients. Just ph my tap water. 
But I have new hormone and solution coming today.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

I have used about every kind of rooting solution there is......currently using Clonex.  But I think they all work if done right. Keep everything clean as a whistle.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

pute said:


> I have used about every kind of rooting solution there is......currently using Clonex.  But I think they all work if done right. Keep everything clean as a whistle.


That’s what I have coming…. Clonex gel hormone and solution.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

Keep it in the frig


----------



## Airbone (Jun 13, 2021)

We will see if I get some roots!


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Jun 17, 2021)

I just picked up a 600 watt viper spectra with dimmable veg and bloom settings. Plan on starting a small indoor grow this fall but have it over my clones at the moment. 
Should I have it on veg as low as I can dim it for clones?


----------



## Airbone (Jun 17, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I just picked up a 600 watt viper spectra with dimmable veg and bloom settings. Plan on starting a small indoor grow this fall but have it over my clones at the moment.
> Should I have it on veg as low as I can dim it for clones?


It’s a 1000 watt actually


----------



## Airbone (Jun 23, 2021)

9 days in the homemade rig.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks like 8 out of 8 rooted!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice.


----------

